# NGD - Art & Lutherie Ami



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my second Godin family guitar, the first was Norman ST68 and now this one the Art & Lutherie Ami. Great build quality and craftsmanship again on this one, It's just a pleasure to play. It sounds really good and it's suprising how much sound comes out of that little body. The small size makes it real confortable, it doesn't cut into my ribs like the dread's i've had. Great to play on the couch or while my son's taking his bath


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

These guitars are very well made and well priced. Truly a bargain in the acoustic world with no sacrifice on tone. I love a parlor sized guitar that can be whisper quiet or get loud when you feel like digging in. Nice score. Congratulations.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice! Love the rosette. Congrats!

So a satin finish?

Must resist...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

A&L make some of the best entry level guitars imo. I have an old cedar that I use for the campfire and bringing to places where abuse is likely...it's taken a beating from both humans and humidity, and still sounds and plays like it did when it was brand new.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Nice! Love the rosette. Congrats!
> 
> So a satin finish?
> 
> Must resist...


This is from the specs:

"Finish : Semi-Gloss Custom Varnish Finish "


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great little guitars. congrats


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a video I found on youtube, I'm not the one playing in it but it gives you a good idea of the sounds it can produce. Oh and I have to give a big thumbs up to Tapestry Music, quick email communications, great service and price. We often are quick to kick down a bad experience with a dealer so I thought I would give them a good review.

[video=youtube_share;OIRkNmN2Zrw]http://youtu.be/OIRkNmN2Zrw[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice!

I love seeing these guitars come in the door with students, they sound good, play well, look nice, and are dead simple to set up if necessary because they come with enough saddle and nut height to work with. They also stay in tune and come decently intonated from the factory. 

Good bang for the buck from a great Canadian maker who cares about the entry level market. What's not to love?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had a number of students who had one of these - I've always offered to buy it from them if they decide to "upgrade" - so far no takers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I've had a number of students who had one of these - I've always offered to buy it from them if they decide to "upgrade" - so far no takers.


 Yeah, they all seem really attached to them, sentimentally. Not a bad thing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

I play my AMI more than my Norman B18, or Seagull S12. I bought it years ago and I can/t seem to put it down. Its fantastic for playing while sitting on my couch, not worried if my kids touch it or strum it, stays in tune, sounds good.

I could go on and on about the AMI.... It made me a small guitar fan.


----------

